# Converting alcohol stove to gas.



## bruceyp (Aug 4, 2006)

I didn't want to hijack that other thread, but is it possible to convert my old Hillerange pressurized alcohol stove to gas? I tried to light the burner on the original and almost set fire to the boat. Since then the stove has been in my garage. Replacement is way out of my budget. Any suggestions?
BP


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

You mean propane? I think it will require all new burners with thermocouples. Probably cost almost as much as a new stove, definitely more than a used one.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

mitiempo said:


> You mean propane? I think it will require all new burners with thermocouples. Probably cost almost as much as a new stove, definitely more than a used one.


I'm votin' with Brian.
A few boaters have indeed converted their CNG stoves to LPG, but that was because they were evidently only having to change burner tops.

If your boat now has pressure alcohol, best save up some B.U.C.'s for a used Origo 6000 range. We have used one of these for 15 years. No other plumbing or hoses. _No Pressure !_, so no uncontrolled flare ups.
Steady supply of rolls and chocolate chip cookies in the mornings when we are cruising.

If you have only room for a cook top, find an Origo 3000 model.

L


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Small boat and only limited use of the range?

A lot of folks have solved that problem for $20-25 by using a single burner portable butane range, sold in oriental grocery stores and discount shops. Uses inexpensive cans of butane (sold in the same places) and for $20...it is hard to go wrong. 

On the down side, if course everyone will remind you butane is an explosive gas that can build up in the bilge, some practical sense and caution should be used in the handling and storage. But having used them and knowing other folks who use them...it makes a very good solution if you just need occassional use and pay some attention to the "explosive gas" considerations.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

I converted two alcohol stoves to propane on a couple of our previous small boats. I pulled the pressurized alcohol tank off and plumbed in connectors for propane. I popped off the little metal cups off the top of each burner and doubled the number of holes with a drill. I went to the local hardware store and bought a small Coleman propane regulator for those small propane bottles and I had a functioning propane stove. I never regretted it. They both worked great. I have no idea if it met coast guard safety standards, as I didn't care at the time, I just didn't want to deal with those alcohol stoves anymore.


----------



## fordo (Jul 3, 2006)

Go with the Origo. It is safe, easy to use and almost as fast as propane. Doing a propane installation that doesn't have an outside supply tank that won't vent into the cabin, a selenoid and themocouples on the burners is asking for trouble. You can make something that will burn out of an old alcohol stove bu you can't do it both safely and economically.

I have used the Origo that came with the boat (a '78 Tartan 30) for five years and it has worked very well.


----------



## niebur (Aug 14, 2003)

*From the frying pan into the fire?*

Why replace one dangerous fuel with a more dangerous one?

Convert your pressurized alcohol stove into a kerosene stove. You only need to change the burners, everything else is the same. MUCH safer and the only inconvenience is that you have to preheat the burner. Takes a total of 2 minutes. Much better than going BOOM.

And you get kero everywhere in the world. No problems with different valves, butane vs propane vs LPG vs ...

Much more shippy, too.

A no-brainer, really.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

erps said:


> I converted two alcohol stoves to propane on a couple of our previous small boats. I pulled the pressurized alcohol tank off and plumbed in connectors for propane. I popped off the little metal cups off the top of each burner and doubled the number of holes with a drill. I went to the local hardware store and bought a small Coleman propane regulator for those small propane bottles and I had a functioning propane stove. I never regretted it. They both worked great. I have no idea if it met coast guard safety standards, as I didn't care at the time, I just didn't want to deal with those alcohol stoves anymore.


I did the same thing on our boat. Pulled all the stuff out of our Princess, bought a camping stove from Walmart that had the same dimensions on the burners, replaced the guts of the Princess with the guts of the camp stove. I now run a hose from the stove connection to a bottle in the cockpit when we're cooking. Works great. Not dead yet.

Less than $30.00.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

niebur said:


> Why replace one dangerous fuel with a more dangerous one?
> 
> Convert your pressurized alcohol stove into a kerosene stove. You only need to change the burners, everything else is the same. MUCH safer and the only inconvenience is that you have to preheat the burner. Takes a total of 2 minutes. Much better than going BOOM.
> 
> ...


To each their own, but the only times we've had fires in the galley was with a kerosene stove and it happened twice. The wife refused to cook on it. If it wasn't scaring the bejeebers out of her because of flare ups, it was burning dirty and sooting up the headliner. That was the second time I converted an alcohol stove to propane was to replace that kerosene stove. Got the second alcohol stove for dirt cheap and made a propane stove out of it.

As far as the danger goes for using a propane stove, I figure I have a greater chance of being hurt on my way to the boat on our public highways. But like I said, everyone has to weigh risk/convenience factor for themselves. To me, it's just not that big of a deal to "sniff" before lighting the stove.


----------



## niebur (Aug 14, 2003)

erps said:


> To each their own, but the only times we've had fires in the galley was with a kerosene stove and it happened twice. The wife refused to cook on it. If it wasn't scaring the bejeebers out of her because of flare ups, it was burning dirty and sooting up the headliner.
> ...


Flare-ups are always due to user error (usually not enough pre-heating). The flame may appear impressive but it is really not that dangerous, turn off the fuel and it goes out. Assuming you don't have curtains over your stove which is not a particularly good idea with any stove.

And you have soot/dirty burning only during a flare-up. During normal operation, pressurized kero burns without any residue, exactly like gas.



erps said:


> As far as the danger goes for using a propane stove, I figure I have a greater chance of being hurt on my way to the boat on our public highways. But like I said, everyone has to weigh risk/convenience factor for themselves. To me, it's just not that big of a deal to "sniff" before lighting the stove.


And for me, it is not a big deal to do the 2 minute preheating thing. Actually, I kind of enjoy the little ritual, reminds me that I am actually cooking on my boat!

But I agree with you, as long as you are very careful to obey all rules without fault, gas is a perfectly safe fuel, too. It is just that if you DO make a mistake, with kero you may have to wipe off some soot from your headliner. With gas, they may have to wipe YOU off whatever surface you splatter onto after the explosion :hothead (sorry for the graphic image)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Agreeing with Ray here.. we lived more or less happily with an Alcohol stove for about 10 years - safer fuel - propane bad- yadda yadda. We even found a way to painlessly and reliably do the preheating... but in the end we had an opportunity for a deal on a propane stove at the same time we were adding a Dickinsen Propane cabin heater... 

I can tell you we'd never go back. Properly equipped and used with the proper care it's just fine.. and much nicer meals are coming out of that oven that ever came out of the alcohol one.


----------



## roline (Apr 7, 2000)

*Propane stove with extra stowage*

I replaced the Kenon alcohol with a Force 10 2 burner with Broiler stove. The shelf it was on waited the stowage behind it. I designed a slide out mount and placed a stowage box behind for pots/pans and food. The broiler is a nice addition, I wanted an oven but cost and lost stowage prevention prevailed.
Someone else will have to do the baking..


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Good use of dead space roline. Cool graphics to show your work too.


----------



## sailhound104 (Aug 24, 2010)

I just bought an almost new Princess 2 burner LPG Stove and have been looking for instructions and tips on installation. Do I have to create a new thru hull drain and vent? If so, why is it possible to use a portable LPG countertop stove and not do all the venting?


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> Do I have to create a new thru hull drain and vent?


The propane canister is supposed to be mounted in a way that if it leaks, it doesn't leak propane into the boat. A lot of folks store them in a propane locker that is semi sealed, but has a vent hose that leads over board. I think there is supposed to be a solenoid shutoff valve mounted to the propane locker as well.


----------



## bluwateronly (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't want to sound like a you know what but, if you learn how to use the stove correctly it will work great. I have a pressure alchol stove and oven and if you preheat the burners there is no flare up. It is not as easy to get going as propane but with some practice... I love mine, I use an old lighter fluid bottle and give a little squirt and light, wait till it goes out and then turn knob till you just get a little alchol and shut off then light. Never flare up and works darn good.


----------



## sailhound104 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Ray, since I bought the LPG stove, I'll try to make it work and install it "to code" as best I can. I have a spare regulator and I will try to find a solenoid switch at a gas supplier. I can take over part of one lazaret (I think thats the right term) and glass in a dedicated hatch. That, I am comfortable doing. But I'm not crazy about poking holes in the hull!

Alex


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> That, I am comfortable doing. But I'm not crazy about poking holes in the hull!


I hear you there, it's unnatural to want more holes in your boat. The good part is that the holes can be above the waterline. The previous owner of one of our past boats installed an off the shelf propane locker. The manufacturer is pretty proud of them though and they charge accordingly.

Seaward - Small Propane Locker Kit with Solenoid


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

erps said:


> I hear you there, it's unnatural to want more holes in your boat. The good part is that the holes *can* be above the waterline. The previous owner of one of our past boats installed an off the shelf propane locker. The manufacturer is pretty proud of them though and they charge accordingly.
> 
> Seaward - Small Propane Locker Kit with Solenoid


Not to put too fine a point on it, but the throughull opening *MUST* be above the waterline at all angles of heel. This is so any propane (heavier than air) can safely escape off of the boat. If the vent is terminated BELOW the waterline, you'll defeat the purpose of the vent.


----------



## fcsob (Apr 28, 2007)

I bought a Origo alcohol stove four years ago and love it. I was a fire fighter in the mountains of Colorado and after seeing and fighting propane fires I was real reluctant to have propane below. I use about two quarts of fuel every three week and we cook alot. Shop around for the fuel,most places it's about $19 a gallon,port supply at $9.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thought I'd show off my hillbilly prowess. Red beans and rice on the converted Princess, with swordfish and mahi-mahi steaks on the pulpit-mounted grill. Livin' large baby.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Smack, that rigid metal line coming out of the cabinet could be a candidate for metal fatigue due to vibration.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Smack

You should get rid of that temporary propane line and install an approved system for safety.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

Anytime your entire world consists of a confined space in an inhospitable environment, its always hard to knowingly invite fire aboard! I remember lighting gas-heaters (as in gasoline!) in the nose of a twin-engine airplane. Talk about sphincter tone!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, yeah. The regulator (the metal thing coming out of the cabinet) screws into the stove only when cooking (just like a camp stove) - otherwise it's stored. And the hose, etc. is only there when cooking as well. The bottle is stored in the lazarette, which has plenty of ventilation and is completely cut off from the cabin. With this set up, gas is only present when cooking. There are no hidden lines/hoses, and no way gas can seep into the cabin when not actively cooking. No worries about vibration, chafe, leaks, etc. while unattended or asleep, etc.

So, if you think about it - this is a pretty damn "safe" solution. (Although I certainly wouldn't recommend anyone else doing it. It's pure craziness.)

(The only thing that's a little disconcerting is when you disconnect the hose from the bottle after cooking and the gas escapes from the hose. You want to make sure you do it in the cockpit and tilt your chin up a bit to keep your cigar from igniting the whole thing.)


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

That video explains why I leave the portholes open after eating pork-n-beans. You can't be too careful with gas systems, like the man said.


----------

